
Apache Calcite Avatica 1.0.0 – Framework for building database drivers - based2
https://calcite.apache.org/avatica/news/2017/05/30/release-1.10.0/
======
mcguire
A wrapper around DB protocols? Requiring a third-party Java server to
communicate with the database?

~~~
ccleve
No, I think this is more designed for the case where you're creating a
database implementation yourself. This provides a protocol and a JDBC driver
so you don't have to build them from scratch, just as Calcite provides a SQL
parser.

I've seen other databases do this by implementing the PostgreSQL wire protocol
so they can use off-the-shelf PostgreSQL clients.

~~~
ccleve
(Look like the parent comment, to which I was replying, got deleted.)

